# Duroc x Yorkshire



## Blair (Sep 3, 2007)

I picked up a purebred Duroc boar and 2 Yorkshire girls.

They are all feeder size yet but being raised for breeding.

Crossing the Duroc boar with Yorkshires, what can I expect of the offspring?


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

Tasty pork lol, You should get a combination of some solid red, solid white, maybe some mite be a lite rusty color with white bellies. And then there is always what ever is in there blood lines to, So its a toss up.


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

I know what we can expect. Photos!


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Blair, I sadly no longer breed pigs but this was my preferred cross and with the odd exception, all my pigs were Duroc, Lge White (what you call Yorkshire) and crosses of both in the breeding sows and boars. I still have a Duroc/Lge White Boar - jet black and brings traffic to a halt on the road. 

Colour-wise, over a period of time you will get everything from white to black, to red with black spots, cream with black spots, black with white feet, in fact anything at all. Growth-wise, you should get the best of both - the longer body of the Yorkshire, the more rapid growth of the Duroc, the hardiness of the Duroc which made them good for a free range operation. I also found they needed less feed to achieve more.

The Duroc boar or Duroc cross is often used as a terminal sire over Lge White and Landrace in commercial piggeries over here.

I say go for it:happy2:

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

If pure bred the first cross will be what is called a blue roan. Should make good pigs.


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

I have one whole litter of six of that same cross. 2 look like blue-butts. 2 are creamy white with black spots in the rear and 2 are gray/brown with dark spots all over. Growing well. One is really long and lean; one is just one big chunk of solid pig; 4 are in the middle. So, they're all a bit different, but I like different.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here are some photos of pigs out of our York sow and Duroc boar, we got white with a little red on the forehead and what looked like red Hamps. Both of the parents are purebred.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

*Very*nice piglets Linn and this is what I so much liked about this cross. There you go Blair, a good example of what you can expect - I would be proud to claim ownership of these piglets and I would think Cooper's are as good. Photo Cooper?

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Blair (Sep 3, 2007)

Around here feeder pigs are hard to find. Last year I barely found 4 backyard crosses to raise out.

These Yorkshires and Duroc are from a small breeder who AI's from quality bloodlines. All could of been registered with papers but I didn't want to pay the extra price for that yet.

I can definitely see the difference in their shape vs the banyard types I had before. The guy said the Yorks have been reaching market weight in 135 days.

Looking at raising some good feeders for myself with just some to sell.

I do like my pork with my eggs in the morning. Plus a neighbor brines and smokes his own meat.


----------



## theporkstork (Dec 31, 2005)

I beg to differ with all of you on color results of this Duroc X Yorkshire cross. I was in charge of a 200 sow unit at our local University's Animal Sciences Swine Research Farm. We utilized this cross as well as Duroc X Landrace, with all of the breeding animals being registered purebreds. Never, and I mean Never, did we ever get a pig that had any solid color of red, bluebutts, belted?, or what-have-you. They were predominately white with a few red hairs on their brows or rumps. I am convinced after seeing the pigs pictured in this thread that one or both of the parents of these pigs are not purebreds. In the genetics of color, white is dominant in the porcine world. The only way that you can get solid colored pigs is to have a recessive gene in both parents to have the red or black color to be expressed.
And for the record, our Duroc X Landrace consistantly produced the better carcass animals and F1 breeding gilts. We bred the F1's to Hampshire boars as our terminal cross. This cross produced the colors of all 3 breeds involved plus bluebutts, red roans, and red belted.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Blair
I believe the 135 days to market is from weaning in the 40 plus lb range. The cross that you have has proven to excel. The yorkshire is know for farrowing good litters and milk production and the duroc has growth and feed efficiency along with lean meat. You will enjoy and appreciate the cross.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

These pigs were out of an FFA show York sow and a purebred Duroc boar. Whatever your experiences with Landrace, this is what we got out of the mix. The Duroc boar was not registered, but came out of registered Duroc show parents with papers. Argue what you will, this is the results of the mix we got, and we certainly haven't had any trouble getting rid of them.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

[://wwwURL="http.nationalswine.com/Home_pages/Policies.html"]http://www.nationalswine.com/Home_pages/Policies.html[/URL] This is the procedure from the national swine registry for test mating pure bred yorkshire boars to be elgible for use in AI . "boar must be test mated successfully to one Duroc, Hampshire or Duroc/Hampshire sow or two dark cross sows, that there be at least 8 live pigs born; and that none of the pigs born in any of the litters have any solid color. "Solid color" means hair color other than white or roan."


----------



## Misslivv (Aug 24, 2020)

Blair said:


> I picked up a purebred Duroc boar and 2 Yorkshire girls.
> 
> They are all feeder size yet but being raised for breeding.
> 
> Crossing the Duroc boar with Yorkshires, what can I expect of the offspring?












Mama pig is yorkshire duroc mix, the daddy pig is also yorkshire duroc mix so the babies (born last night) are the result of the mix haveing piglets together. There the only pigs we have so i know that the boar is the only father


----------

